# Sweet sleepy Jakob



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Thought I'd share a few pictures of my step daughter's rat Jakob. He loves sleeping in her lap and has already bruxxed for her.

He sleeps.....









He woke up because of the nasty flasy thing.....









Then he flipped over to sleep some more (is he sucking his thumb? I think he is!!)


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

my friends rat sweet pea always sucks her thumb. its so cute, she'll just sit there sucking her thumb staring at u.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I love the feet in the air in the last picture! Sweet sleepy Jakob surrenders to sleep!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

so cute..... his manbags look a bit sore tho.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think they are sore, they just look that way. Not sure why.


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## ledzepgirl16 (Oct 29, 2007)

Omg, that last pic of him sucking his thumb is out of control. LoL, that made my day!

Daisy, you're pretty handy with a computer, I can't do anything outside of the old paint program. :wink:


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHA, Daisy you always have the funniest animations! Jakob is such a cutie pie, I love the one of him sucking his thumb!


----------



## fern (Mar 10, 2008)

those pictures are so cute!!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you!! :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I'm not sure "butt" was the first "b" word for a rat's anatomy that came to MY mind when I saw that pic! But it's a cute animation.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

OMG! Daisy, you crack me up! He is a cutie patootie


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

The last one is priceless! 
and Daisy thats too funny and a bit creepy considering thats not really his butt


----------



## Almi (Feb 11, 2008)

ROFL!!!

Manbags. XD


----------

